# Gotta be the idiot to ask this.....



## AmyLammert (Dec 27, 2012)

We are super brand new to this.  

We have a honda minivan.  Can we rig it up to pull a 5th wheel?  A travel trailer?  Or just get a class C?   

I was hoping to avoid buying a new car/truck on top of the big purchase of an RV.


----------



## erniee (Dec 27, 2012)

you can't pull  a 5th wheel. you may be able to pull a trailer if you have a hitch on your  minivan frame. It would have to be a small trailer, though


----------



## akjimny (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Amy and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Check your owner's manual and check ith your local Honda dealership.  They will tell you how much trailer you can tow with your van.  You would need to have a Class 3 hitch installed and the trailer should have a load equalizing hitch.  But like Ernie said, you couldn't tow a very big trailer.  Good luck and post back if you have more questions.


----------



## COcamper (Dec 28, 2012)

Evening Amy. You can check your tow rating on my website. Just click on FAQs and then click Tow Guides. 

The most I have seen minivans be able to tow is 3,500 lbs. You could maybe tow a larger pop up camper or a smaller hybrid trailer (17 ft).

Hope this helps.

Lon
http://www.coloradocamperrental.com


----------



## KarenS144 (Dec 28, 2012)

You could probably handle a popup with a minivan but as akjimmy said, check your manual!  Also, you need to do some calculations.  Your vehicle has a maximum amount of weight that it can safely handle.... and _STOP_ which is important and sometimes overlooked by those towing something.  Here is a link which explains:  http://changingears.com/rv-sec-tow-vehicle-sizing.shtml


----------



## JCZ (Dec 28, 2012)

You start by knowing the fully loaded curb weight of your minivan.  That's loaded, full fuel tank, full of passengers that would normally be traveling with the towed trailer.  It'll cost you $5-$6 to run it across a scale.

Then you need to know your GCVW (gross combined vehicle weight) in your owners handbook or in your door jamb.  You subtract the curb weight of your van from the GCVW and that tells you how much weight you have left to tow.

That tow weight would include the weight of the trailer, the weight of the hitch and all the items in the trailer.  

My guess is it's going to be a very small trailer.  You want to try to stay away from trailers with those little tiny donut tires/wheels.  You want something with at least a 13" tire/wheel and preferrably 14".  The smaller the tire/wheel, the faster it turns, the hotter the bearings get.  Also, the larger tires/wheels are easier to located if you had an emergency on the road.

Home Depot, Lowes, etc. has small utility trailers that are pretty light weight.  Be sure you get the ratchet type tie down straps (much easier to use and release) and I prefer to go oversize on them (larger straps than I think I'll need).  I wouldn't want a load to come undone on me and end up having those behind me crash because of it.

You may want to get a large, heavy duty tarp with the tie down bungee cords for it, to cover your load.  That way, if you get caught in bad weather at least it's somewhat protected and from UV in the direct sun.

Hope this helps you make a better educated decision.


----------



## JCZ (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, you're not an idiot.  None of us were born knowing any of this.....we all had to learn it somewhere along the way.

Also know, you're van is capable of pulling much more than the GCWR.  It's not the going that matters, but the stopping and handling in an emergency situation that matters.  I mean what's your life (and other's lives) worth?


----------

